# Very confused about my Income Tax Liabilities for the UAE



## Aceastrid (Jul 8, 2013)

Hi all

First of all thank you for being such an informative website/forum. I have regulary referred to this site for advice, although this is my first post. AND I AM STRESSED, so bear with me.

I am moving to the UAE on a local Emirate contract, into a perminant position mid August. I am relocating my entire family and there is no end date.

I have two properties here in the UK which I will declare as a source of income even though I am making no profit.

The new residency test was very unclear whether I would be treated as a Non Resident from August and there fore I am unsure whether my earnings in the UAE will be subject to UK income tax up until the beginning of the next tax year.

I understand that I will not be subject to Income Tax on my employment earnings for each whole tax year I am out of the country subject to keeping my visits to a mimimum.

I am currrently a higher rate tax payer in the UK. Does that mean all my UAE salary will be taxed the same until the next tax year? This would make the move more expensive when living at home due to school fees/high rent.

Upon your response, please try and make it as simple as possible. I find understanding tax taxing!

Thank for reading

Astrid


----------

